# What is this?



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

On the boat and threw him back cause we could not identify him. 

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

live bait. big blue runner.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hardtail aka king candy.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

El hardtail


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Also tastier than you think. A big one to fillet and you'd swear it was mullet....but not quite as strong.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Grey tailed blue fin.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Hardtail aka king candy.


Do you mean whole or cut up like bonita cause that sucker was about 15" long. That would be one monster King.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Grey tailed blue fin.


Could not find this fish online. Could you tell me where I could find it?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

almo100 said:


> Could not find this fish online. Could you tell me where I could find it?


 Aisian seafood markets:yes::whistling:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

almo100 said:


> Do you mean whole or cut up like bonita cause that sucker was about 15" long. That would be one monster King.


Whole. Put it on a stinger rig and hold on.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

A 20# king can eat 1. They cut it in half & finish the rest.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

KingCrab said:


> A 20# king can eat 1. They cut it in half & finish the rest.


Bingo, hence the stinger rig!


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed on the smoker kings. Watch the line, if the king hits but misses the hooks drop the bait back to him and a lot of times you will hook him when he comes to finish it off.

Also a good offshore bait.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'll hook him up next time.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

almo100 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll hook him up next time.


You will never find a predator fish that thinks "That bait is too big for me."
They will always try.


----------



## Rofhnald (Jun 6, 2013)

Aisian seafood markets


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

almo100 said:


> Could not find this fish online. Could you tell me where I could find it?


Try blue runner


----------

